# MTB: Nass RAW - 6/2/09



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

Thinking of heading to Nass after work tomorrow, since Wednesday looks crappy.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 1, 2009)

in like flynn.

dee is working wednesday so two-motherfu^$*ng-morrow is the day.  bike is going in the car shortly.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice!  See ya at Scoville at 6?


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going to watch the weather and if it looks better today (calling for storms this afternoon too), I might try to swing this. Gotta keep an eye on the radar this afternoon.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  See ya at Scoville at 6?



scoville is the one off of 69 right?  the one with the aframes and ladder drop on one side and the bigger ladder drop on the other side if i'm thinking of the correct place.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> scoville is the one off of 69 right?  the one with the aframes and ladder drop on one side and the bigger ladder drop on the other side if i'm thinking of the correct place.



Yes. Looks like I'm probably in tonight instead. What are we riding Brian?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

I might be lubing my chain in the parking lot before the ride.  My bike is on top of the car right now, the chain is probably gonna get rusty with the rain moving through... Oh well...

Anyway, I was thinking of hitting jug-a-lug and the drop across the street, just because I want to see Pat hit it.  Then doing the fat kid climb and 69er south.  Think we'll have enough time for that?

I would like to do the fkc, since I haven't done it much this year, and I thought Pat would enjoy the downhill.  I'm open to suggestions though.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I might be lubing my chain in the parking lot before the ride.  My bike is on top of the car right now, the chain is probably gonna get rusty with the rain moving through... Oh well...
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking of hitting jug-a-lug and the drop across the street, just because I want to see Pat hit it.  Then doing the fat kid climb and 69er south.  Think we'll have enough time for that?
> 
> I would like to do the fkc, since I haven't done it much this year, and I thought Pat would enjoy the downhill.  I'm open to suggestions though.



i'm open to whatever, just remember i'm not in any shape to make long long climbs without some walking.  I'll do my best not to hold you up though.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds good to me. I should be there right at 6 pm.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm open to whatever, just remember i'm not in any shape to make long long climbs without some walking.  I'll do my best not to hold you up though.



:lol:



The FKC is awesome! You will be walking! Some great rocky ledges and downhills after that though.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> i'm open to whatever, just remember i'm not in any shape to make long long climbs without some walking.  I'll do my best not to hold you up though.



No worries about holding anyone up.  We're out there to have fun!

You'll be walking some for sure (as will I), and if you don't I'm not riding with you again.


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> if you don't I'm not riding with you again.



Don't challenge this asshole like that. So far he's made us all look like punk-ass posers...


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> in like flynn.



I just have to ask. Please tell me you're donning the Boy Scout satchel tonight..... :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Jun 2, 2009)

Greg said:


> I just have to ask. Please tell me you're donning the Boy Scout satchel tonight..... :lol:




since you've requested it, i can bring it along!  and i have the golf jacket with me too.

pucker up


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

2knees said:


> since you've requested it, i can bring it along!  and i have the golf jacket with me too.
> 
> pucker up



Be sure to also top off that Poland Spring bottle my boy. You're going to need every one of those 20 oz. on the FKC... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

You might even consider bringing two bottles...


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You might even consider bringing two bottles...



Shh. I want to see him panting like a dog on a hot summer day! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 2, 2009)

We look to be in the clear:


----------

